# Unheated garage Using Pegboard



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Unheated garage - Staples?*

The insulation needs to be covered with a rigid air barrier, so drywall, strapping and then the pegboard.

Bud


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

That't is what is on the side walls of my garage. Love it. Amazing how much storage there is. 
The wall to the inside of the house is drywall.Maybe that is what Bud is referring to.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

If you need insulation... guess you need insulation....

However, I really preferred pegboarding between the stud bays... and found an abundance of hanging room and hanging options in that 3.5 or 5.5 bay.

I presently have another home that was allready sheet rocked... and seriously thought of stripping that off... I did not (probably resale consideration) and have pegboarded most of it... but I sure miss my stud bays.

Just a thought..

Good luck


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi ZT. The difference is the insulation. No insulation then the wall surface behind the pegboard will be close to the same temp as the inside, cold in winter. Add air permeable insulation like fiberglass and it helps to keep the inside a little warmer than the exterior wall. That warmer temp accumulates moisture from rain and snow melt off of the vehicles and finds its way through that fiberglass insulation to the colder exterior wall where it condenses and deposits water and or ice.

Adding insulation to a garage is one of those upgrades that can't be done half way. I was doing an energy assessment at one home and noticed 2 cars in the unheated garage which had kraft faced insulation neatly stapled to the studs. I asked where the snow melt went and he said it just disappears. There was one corner of the insulation that was loose so I pulled it back a bit and it was frozen to the outside wall. That's where that moisture disappeared to. Seen it often.

Now, rigid insulation cut and fit between the studs will work better. Then add the pegboard over the face of those studs.

Bud


----------



## Marky82 (Dec 17, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> Now, rigid insulation cut and fit between the studs will work better. Then add the pegboard over the face of those studs.


Rigid insulation is flammable and code requires it be covered by a thermal barrier, usually 1/2" drywall. Unless the rigid insulation is Dow Thermax. That's the only one I know of that's been fire rated without the need for a thermal barrier. 

Since it's a garage I'm not sure if there are any variances. Check with your local inspector first.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm familiar with the guidelines just wanted to wait for the op to return to see if there was any interest. I do like the thermax and when you can get it, it isn't really that much more expensive, considering it eliminated the drywall or other steps.

Bud


----------



## SPG43 (Jul 17, 2016)

Have you thought about using slat wall instead of pegboard?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this garage attached to the house?


----------



## FlamingEyeball (1 mo ago)

I know this is a really old thread, but I'm curious. I have a detached shop that the previous owner insulated. The walls are about 12 inches thick, with about 8-10 inches of insulation. The interior walls are pegboard. In the attic area, the walls have enough room to allow the attic air to 'drain' into the walls since the are so thick. My assumption is that this was a pole barn at some point, then enclosed. It has a concrete floor, and in the Virginia winters, it gets really cold in the shop, but in the summers it is comfortable with a window A/C unit. I have done some work and additions to the shop, but noticed there was no vapor barrier such as plastic sheeting or drywall....just insulation then pegboard. Yes the entire shop, about the size of a 2 car garage) is done in pegboard.

If I want it to stay warmer, so I can work out there in a more comfortable environment in the winter, do I need to take everything down and install a plastic barrier or even sheetrock the whole thing? It's like the cold from the attic space just floats down into the shop space and it stays cold. It does have a cooling affect in the warmer months as well.


----------

